
Ask HN: Good Amazon EC2 tutorials for beginners? - bugsmasher
I&#x27;m new to Amazon EC2. Having setup an EC2 instance after following AWS&#x27; getting started guide, I&#x27;m looking for some simple tutorials to get an experience with the EC2 workflow and recommended frameworks to use in different scenarios.<p>Just to begin, I&#x27;m trying to code a program as follows: 1. Query few open datasets (eg. weather datasets) 2. Retrieve the data 3. Save the data on Parse.com to make it searchable
======
humbleMouse
If I were you I would just become familiar with ubuntu command line commands,
and supplement that with reading the official aws documentation (which has a
tutorials in it).

